# هل هناك جزية في الكتاب المقدس؟



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

الزملاء الاعزاء اردت ان اسأل عن النصوص الكثيره التى يمتلىء بها الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد عن الجزيه 

كمثال :  

  (قض 1: 28) و (رو 13: 7)

وغيرها من النصوص وتفسيراتها التى اقر بها المفسرين ان الجزيه حق يجب ان يدفع .. ثم يسود الامتعاض اذا ما تحدث احد عن الجزيه فى التشرع الاسلامى 

السؤال اليس هذا اقرار بأخذ الجزيه فى لعهد القديم .. واقرار من السيح بدفع الجزيه فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: ســــــــؤال بسيط*

قبل ما ارد ، انت بتسأل علشان تفهم وتتعلم ، ولا علشان تجادل .
لان الرد هيختلف ساعتها .


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*راجع الموضوعين دول 
**الجزيه والجبايه*
*هل امرنا بولس الرسول ان نعطى الجزية عن يد ونحن صاغرون*​


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> (قض 1: 28) و (رو 13: 7)



الظاهر يا اخ نصر انك اصبحت كالبقية التي تبحث عن وجود كلمات معينة دون النظر في الجملة و معناها.
نص القضاة يتكلم وضع الكعنانيين تحت الجزية من قِبل إسرائيل، كتصرف بشري و بدون تشريع إلهي.
نص رومية يشرع إرجاع الحقوق لاصحابها سواء كانت جزية ام ربا ام غيرها.

الفرق هنا انه لا يوجد تشريع إلهي يدعوا لأخذ جزية من شخص غير يهودي او غير مسيحي، فهذا التشريع سيكون تشريع عنصري حقير لا يليق ان يُنسب لله.
هناك فرق بين ان يقوم شخص او شعب بفرض الجزية على شعب مجاور (ليس بسبب فرق العقيدة و انما بسبب إختلاف الامة) في فترة مُعينة بدون تشريع او امر إلهي و بين ترشيع بشري عنصري يُنسب الى الله.

هناك فرق بين ان يطلب من المسيحي ان يعطي الحق لصاحبه سواء كان ضريبة ام جزية ام ربا، فمادام الشخص محكوم بالدفع فعليه الدفع حتى لو كان السبب (الجزية) غير صحيح و غير مشرع به إلهياً. فأعطوا لقيصر ما لقيصر و ما لله لله. فالله لا يشرع خرق قوانين الحكومات و الدول، بل الخضوع لها مادام الشخص متواجد في حدود هذه الدولة و قوانينها.

فهناك فرق بين يطلب الله من الشخص الذي تحت الجزية العنصرية الحقيرة ان يعطي المال لصاحب الجزية و بين ان يشرع تشريع عنصري حقير مبني على التفرقة بحسب الديانة.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

بالمختصر

+++ فى العهد القديم كانت الجزية على الشعوب المنهزمة فى الحرب ، مثلما كانت القاعدة الدولية حينذاك

++++ وأما فى العهد الجديد ،فالموضوع مختلف ، فنحن لا نشن - بإسم الدين - حرباً على أحد ، وبالتالى لا نأخذ جزية من أحد
*
+++ وأما أن ندفع نحن الجزية للحاكم - مثلما يأمرنا الإنجيل - فإنها ضرائب يدفعها المواطنون كافة ، ونحن ملتزمون بها شأننا فى ذلك شأن كل مواطن صالح لا يتهرب من دفع الضرائب
*
++ فالموضوعان مختلفان ، والخلط ناتج عن هوى النفس


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مارس 2011)

فى العهد القديم ، كان المفروض ان شعب اسرائيل اساسا لا يخالط شعوب الامم ، ولكنه عصى وسمح لهم بالسكنة فى وسطهم واخذ منهم فلوس .
يعنى ده تصرف غلط ، ونتج عنه غلط ، ولا علاقة اطلاقا لهذا بالتشريع الالهى ، فالجزية تشريع بشرى بعيد كل البعد عن الله .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*نقطة كانت فى بالى وقت الكتابة وسهوت عنها

فتذكرتها بعدما قرأتها فى مداخلة أخونا الحبيب ماى روك

فأحييه ، لأنها نقطة مهمة جداً جداً

فما كان فى العهد القديم كان لأسباب حربية وليس دينية

وأما ما يطالب به الإسلام ، فإنه نابع من العنصرية الدينية ، لكل من يخالفه فى الدين ، حتى لو لم يشن عليه حرباً ، وحتى لوكان من مواطنى بلده

*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

الاساتذه الكرام جميعا  لكم  الشكر على التواصل ولكن لا احب ان تكون بدايه الحديث من الجميع التشكيك فى النوايا مسبقاً . 

انا لا اناقش فى المسيحيه لاثبت صحة الاسلام انا عندى القناعه بصحته وبصحة كل ما اتى به من تشريعات بدون التطرق لاى دين اخر .

ولكن الموضوع علمى من الاساس .. فرجاء متابعة الحديث معى بدون الشك فى النوايا فانا على يقين ان الدين المسيحى باقى الى اواخر هذه الدنيا والدين الاسلامى باقى الى اواخر هذه الدنيا وفى النهايه ستنتهى ادنيا على شرار الناس ستقوم الساعه ولا يوجد مسلم ولا مسيحى عل ظهر الارض ولن يوجد من يقول ان هناك اله لهذه الدنيا لا منا ولا منكم ... فلهذا اظنها سذاجه ان يفكر احد من الطرفين ان بأستطاعته انهاء الدين الاخر بالتشكيك او بغيره من الوسائل . 

ولهذا انا عندما اناقش اناقش الاديان من داخلها لا من خارجها فان كنتى ساناقش مسيحى ليس عندى الا ان العب دور مسيحى اخذ العلم مثلما يأخذه المسيحى واحكم المنطق فى الامور .. فلتعتبروا ان من يسأل مسيحى بعيدا عن التحزب . 

اخيرا بعد ان قرأت المواضيع التى وضعها الاستاذ شمس وراجعت ردود الاساتذه جميعأ مشكورين 

ما فهمته هو ان نص العهد القديم فى اخذ الجزيه من الامم كان ارتجالاً انكره الله عليهم وانكر انهم لم يطردوهم واخذوا الجزيه لانهم احبوا المال . 

هل هذا الفهم منى صحيح كما يفترض ان يفهم اى مسيحى هذه النقطه  ..؟؟


----------



## MAJI (20 مارس 2011)

اقتباس
ما فهمته هو ان نص العهد القديم فى اخذ الجزيه من الامم كان ارتجالاً انكره الله عليهم وانكر انهم لم يطردوهم واخذوا الجزيه لانهم احبوا المال . 

قرأت كل المشاركات ولم اجد اي منها ربط الجزية بالله
اقتباسات 
 انه لا يوجد تشريع إلهي ....ماي روك
فنحن لا نشن - بإسم الدين - حرباً على أحد ، وبالتالى لا نأخذ جزية من أحد....مكرم 
ولا علاقة اطلاقا لهذا بالتشريع الالهى ، فالجزية تشريع بشرى بعيد كل البعد عن الله......ابن الملك
*كان لأسباب حربية وليس دينية....مكرم ايضا*


----------



## MAJI (20 مارس 2011)

الجزية بالمفهوم الاقتصادي المعاصر تسمى ضريبة
ودساتير وقوانين الدول تفرض الضرائب على مواطنيها كلهم ولاتمييز اي منهم لا على اساس الدين او اللون (البشرة) او القومية او لاي سبب
وهذا هو النظام العادل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل نصر

لن أتطرق لمقدمتك الطويلة ، ولا تعليق عليها

بخصوص المسيحية ، فقد قلنا أنها تدفع الضرائب كنوع من الواجب الوطنى الذى لا يتهرب منه الشرفاء ، وفى ذلك رد على أصل موضوعك وسؤالك

وبخصوص العهد القديم ، فلم يمنع الله على شعب العهد القديم شرائع الحروب السائدة ، فالله يتدرج فى المنع والمنح معاً ، فكلما زادت النعمة ، كلما زاد المنع عن أشياء متأصلة فى الطبيعة الساقطة الفاسدة للبشرية من بعد سقوط آدم

ولكن حتى هذه الحالة التى كانت  فى العهد القديم ن كانت من باب غنائم الحرب المشرعة آنذاك بين جميع البشر
ولم تكن بغرض الضغط على أصحاب دين ما للدخول فى دينهم

ليت سيادتك تتمعن فى هذه النقطة الأخيرة بالذات

فإن الغنائم والجزية - فى العهد القديم - كانت ليست مفروضة على البشر بسبب إختلافهم الدينى
لم تكن الشريعة تطالب الشعوب الأخرى بدفع الجزية أو التهود
لم تكن الجزية وسيلة لنشر التهود ، كوسيلة للضغط المادى والمعنوى على غير اليهود لدفعهم للتهود

لم تأمر الشريعة بمحاربة الشعوب قاطبة ، حتى يتهودوا أو يدفعوا الجزية ، وإلاَّ ، فليقتلوا

الفكر مختلف تماماً


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2011)

سأترك مُقدمك الطويلة الفارغة من كل محتوى و معنى و علاقة بسؤالك.



نصر 29 قال:


> ما فهمته هو ان نص العهد القديم فى اخذ الجزيه من الامم كان ارتجالاً انكره الله عليهم وانكر انهم لم يطردوهم واخذوا الجزيه لانهم احبوا المال .
> 
> هل هذا الفهم منى صحيح كما يفترض ان يفهم اى مسيحى هذه النقطه  ..؟؟



لا أعرف كيف تقرأف و كيف تفهم.
قلنا انه لا يوجد تشريع إلهي بأخذ الجزية من بقية الأمم. ما موجود في القضاة هو حالة نادرة صادرة كتصرف بشري و ليس كتشريع إلهي.
هل نحتاج لتبسيط الرد أكثر؟ هل تحتاج الى التكرار لكي تفهم؟


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> سأترك مُقدمك الطويلة الفارغة من كل محتوى و معنى و علاقة بسؤالك.
> 
> لا أعرف كيف تقرأف و كيف تفهم.
> قلنا انه لا يوجد تشريع إلهي بأخذ الجزية من بقية الأمم. ما موجود في القضاة هو حالة نادرة صادرة كتصرف بشري و ليس كتشريع إلهي.
> هل نحتاج لتبسيط الرد أكثر؟ هل تحتاج الى التكرار لكي تفهم؟



وهل انا قلت غير ذلك وقلت هل هذا فهم صحيح ام خاطىء ؟؟ 


نصر 29 قال:


> ما فهمته هو ان نص العهد القديم فى اخذ الجزيه من الامم كان ارتجالاً انكره الله عليهم وانكر انهم لم يطردوهم واخذوا الجزيه لانهم احبوا المال .
> 
> هل هذا الفهم منى صحيح كما يفترض ان يفهم اى مسيحى هذه النقطه  ..؟؟


لا اعلم ما الداعى للنرفزه  انتهى السؤال وانتهت الاجابه من وجهة النظر المسيحيه ..  شكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل نصر
ضع نفسك مكاننا

تقول وتشرح وتجتهد بكل قوتك فى التوضيح

ثم تفاجئ بأن كل ما قلته قد أكلته الريح

فتعيد وتزيد ، ثم ، كأنك لم تقل شيئاً

فالسؤال المتواصل لا يضايق ، بل عدم التضقيق فيما قلته ، أو تجاهله ، هو الذى يضايق

وقد يكون ذلك ناتجاً عن حجم ضخم من الموروثات ، يصعب التعامل معها دفعة واحدة

كما قد يكون ناتجاً عن إتساع مساحة الإجابة التى فى ذهننا نحن ، فنضطر لإختيار جزء صغير منها ، لكيلا نثقل على القارئ ، فلا يشعر بالإرتواء ، ولكنه لا يعرف أين الأجزاء التى يحتاجها ليرروى شبعه من المعرفة

على كل حال ، فنحن نعيد التوكيد على أن ظروف العهد القديم كانت درجة فى طريق الإرتقاء بالبشرية إلى السمو الذى يريده الله ، فمع أنها لم تصل إلى منتهى الهدف ، إلاَّ أنها خطوة فى الطريق الصحيح

وأما المسيحية ، فهى تكميل لما سبق ، هى الكمال

فعندما نتكلم عن الفروق بين العهدين ، فكأننا نتكلم عن الفروق بين مرحلتين فى ذات الإتجاه الواحد

مثل الفروق بين التعليم الإبتدائى او الثانوى ، والتعليم الجامعى ، فالأخير هو تكميل ، بلا تعارض ، لما سبق


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك استاذ مكرم  اردت فقط ان اوضح انى قلت نفس المعنى وهو ان الفهم المسيحى للنقطه هو ان بنى اسرائيل اخذوا الجزيه ارتجالا من نفسهم وانكر الله عليهم ذلك .

ولم اكن بعد تلك المشاركه احتاج الا ان تقول لى نعم هذا الفهم الصحيح . 

ورغم ذلك شكرا لك .. تحياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك أخى

ولكن نقطة إعتراض الله عليهم ليست دائمة فى كل سلوكياتهم الناقصة

فكما ذكرت سابقاً لسيادتك ، أنه كان يضعهم فى خطة ترقى ، ولا يطالبهم بكل شيئ مرة واحدة
فحتى المثل الشعبى يقول :لكى تُطاع ، إطلب ما يُستطاع

فكما ذكرت لسيادتك أيضاً ، فإنه لا يطلب شيئاً إلاَّ بعد أن يمنح القدرة على تنفيذ طلبه

فإنه فى العهد الجديد - بعدما أعطانا نعمته الفائقة - طالبنا بأشياء تفوق المستوى العادى القديم ، ونحن بفضل نعمته ننفذها
(مع أن الذين من خارج المسيحية يتصورون بإستحالة تنفيذها على مستوى الإنسان العادى ، فى نظرهم)


لذلك فلا غضاضة فى صمته عن أشياء ، سيمنعها فيما بعد ، بعد أن يمنح نعمته المساندة الممكنة من التنفيذ والطاعة ، لمن يريد بالطبع


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> شكرا لك استاذ مكرم اردت فقط ان اوضح انى قلت نفس المعنى وهو ان الفهم المسيحى للنقطه هو ان بنى اسرائيل اخذوا الجزيه ارتجالا من نفسهم وانكر الله عليهم





نصر 29 قال:


> ولم اكن بعد تلك المشاركه احتاج الا ان تقول لى نعم هذا الفهم الصحيح .




نعم با أخ *نصر* فهمك صحيح أن بني إسرائيل أخذوا الجزية إرتجالا من نفسهم ولم يكن تشريعا من الله. 

ولكن ما *ليس صحيح هو* قولك أنه الفهم المسيحي لموضوع الجزية. 
ردودنا ليست مبنية على الفهم المسيحي بل على الواقع كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم في *النصوص القليلة وليست "الكثيرة الملئ بها الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد"* *كما قلت* في مستهل موضوعك.

المهم أن جميع هذه النصوص لم تكن تشريعا من الله، والأهم من ذلك انها كلها تدل على أنها كانت حكم القوي على الضعيف. 

ما عليك إلا أن تضع كلمة "الجزية" في محرك "البحث في الكتاب المقدس" في أعلى الصفحة لترى بنفسك. 



أما في العهد الجديد فقد ذُكِرَتْ الجزية ثلاث مرات، *ولم تكن تشريعا في الجزية*:

*المرة الأولى* عندما كان الفريسيون - وهم علماء الشريعة اليهودية - يراوغون مع السيد المسيح ويحاولون ان يطصيدوه بكلمة، فسألوه: " *أَيَجُوزُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ أَمْ لاَ؟* " معتقدين أنه سيقول شيئا مخالفا فيشكون الى القيصر. رد عليهم السيد وقال لهم: "*لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَنِي يَا مُرَاؤُونَ؟ **أَرُونِي مُعَامَلَةَ الْجِزْيَةِ*". فَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ دِينَاراً. فقال لهم: "*لِمَنْ هَذِهِ الصُّورَةُ وَالْكِتَابَةُ؟*" فقالوا له: "*لقيصر*" فقال لهم قولته التي يرددها اليوم جميع الناس في العالم كله وهم لا يدرون أنها مقولة المسيح من الكتاب المقدس: "*أَعْطُوا إِذاً مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ*". .... *نفهم بكل وضوح من كلام السيد المسيح أن الجزية ليست ما لله*.
*المرة الثانية* عندما جاء جابي الضرائب يطلب الدرهمين، فطلب يسوع من بطرس أن يدفعها قائلا: " *لِئَلَّا نُعْثِرَهُمُ* " .... 
*في المرة الثالثة* كانت في *رومية الأصحاح 13* على لسان بولس الرسول الذي دعا المؤمنين أن يقوموا بتأدية واجباتهم الوطنية ليكونوا مواطنين صالحين فلا يكونوا *سبب عثرة* لغيرهم، قدوة بمعلمه يسوع المسيح.
*نأتي الى الخلاصة:*
في مستهل موضوعك إستنكرت أن "يسود الامتعاض اذا ما تحدث احد عن الجزيه فى التشريع الاسلامى"، بسبب " النصوص الكثيره التى يمتلىء بها الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد عن الجزيه "(بينتُ لك أنها ليس كثيرة) ثم أستنتجتَ أن "هذا اقرار بأخذ الجزيه فى العهد القديم .. واقرار من المسيح بدفع الجزيه فى العهد الجديد".

 فهل تريد أن تقول أن على المسيحي أن يدفع الجزية للمسلم؟


----------



## MAJI (21 مارس 2011)

اقتباس
"*أَعْطُوا إِذاً مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ*". .... *نفهم بكل وضوح من كلام السيد المسيح أن الجزية ليست ما لله*. 
وهنا ايضا تأكيد على ان المسيحية تفصل الدين عن الدولة
لان شؤون الدولة هي امور دنيوية عكس الدين فهو امر روحي الهي
وبذلك يكون مفهوم الجزية في المسيحية غير مفهومه في الاسلام


----------

